# C-Map Genesis



## Chris1711 (15. September 2017)

Moin,

Habe mitbekommen das Insight Genesis jetzt zu C-Map Genesis wird. Mein Englisch ist jetzt nicht so gut das ich die Unterschiede oder Veränderungen aus der englischen Beschreibung rauslesen kann.

Evtl ist ja hier jemand im Board der mal Erklären kann was sich verändert hat?

Gruß Chris


----------



## jochen68 (15. September 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Habe die mail, die ich auch bekam, mal übersetzen lassen und geringfügig nachbearbeitet:

"GenesisMaps.Com ist Live!

Wir freuen uns, die Freigabe von Genesis Edge bekannt zu geben. Wir präsentieren stolz Genesis Edge ™, die neue GenesisMaps.com Seite! Bist du bereit, mehr und größere Fische zu fangen?

Da Sie ein treuer Kunde von C-Map Genesis sind, möchten wir Sie über einige spannende Änderungen informieren, die mit dem Service passieren.

Die Website GenesisMaps.com ist die neue Heimat der größten Datenbank der Crowd-Sourced Mapping auf der ganzen Welt und das leistungsstärkste Personal-Mapping-System auf der Erde. C-Map Genesis ist ein kostenloser Service für jeden Angler, der einen kompatiblen Lowrance- oder Simrad-Tiefenfinder hat. Durch das Protokollieren von Sonar-Daten und das Hochladen ensteht ein schnelles Wachstum der Social Maps ™ , wo wir Millionen Hektar pro Jahr hinzufügen. Sie können diese schnell wechselnden, hochauflösenden Karten jederzeit herunterladen und auf Ihrem Kartenplotter verwenden.

Genesis Edge ™ Abonnements starten am Montag, Sept. 18. Abonnenten dieses Premium-Service haben Zugang zu allen grundlegenden Funktionen von Genesis (kostenlose Social-Map-Uploads und Downloads) sowie eine wachsende Liste von Premium-, Game-Change-Funktionen für Freizeit-und Turnier-Angler (einschließlich einer Vergleichsoption von Fremdkarten gegen eigene Sonardaten), Beibehaltung privater Uploads und automatischer Erstellung eigener Bodenhärte- und Unterwasser-Landschaftskarten. Sie können den neuen Genesis Edge Service bei GenesisMaps.com abonnieren.

Nach der Aufnahme von Sonar-Daten mit einer Lowrance-Einheit und dem Hochladen auf C-MAP Genesis wird die benutzerdefinierte Karte erstellt und zum Download zur Nutzung auf dem Wasser zur Verfügung gestellt. Unsere leistungsstarken Server kümmern sich um alles und das System ist voll automatisiert. Genesis Edge-Abonnements können für $ 99 USD / Jahr oder $ 24,99 USD / Monat erworben werden.

Darüber hinaus werden alle Edge-Abonnenten bald Zugriff auf Tausende von öffentlichen Fishbrain ™ Fangorten auf C-MAP Genesis Charts online haben. Die Integration von Fishbrain-Fangorten in C-MAP Genesis-Charts hilft Anglern zu identifizieren, warum Fische gefangen wurden, wo sie standen und nutzt diese Intelligenz, um mehr und größere Fische an diesen Orten und ähnlichen zu fangen. Wenn Sie Dutzende bis Hunderte von Fang-Positions-Wegpunkten sehen können, die auf den Ein-Fuß-Konturen des C-MAP-Genesis-Diagramms überlagert sind, ist es leicht zu erkennen, welche Tiefen, Strukturen und Boden Fische bevorzugen können Sie dann dieses Muster anwenden, um mehr Fische im Gewässers zu fangen. Diese Funktion wurde in den vergangenen Wochen im Bundesstaat Florida getestet und es ist geplant, den vollen globalen Zugang in naher Zukunft zu veröffentlichen.

Wenn du nicht auf der neuen Seite warst und es ausprobieren willst, schau es dir hier an: GenesisMaps.com. C-MAP engagiert sich für neue Innovationen von Genesis Edge und wir werden bald neue Layer und Technologien bekannt geben. Bleiben Sie dran!

Wir haben auch eine neue Facebook-Seite, C-MAP Fishing. Folgen Sie uns, um sicherzustellen, dass Sie informiert bleiben für alle unsere exklusiven Angel-Tipps, Mapping Zeiger, Verkauf Ankündigungen und Werbegeschenke.

Schau dir GenesisMaps.com an!"


----------



## Chris1711 (16. September 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Danke.... also hat sich im Prinzip nur der Name geändert erstmal.


----------



## Prince of Fishing (17. September 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Ja im großen und ganzen


----------



## H.J.R. (19. September 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Hi@All
Bekomme nach Anmeldung in GoFree meine Maps nicht angezeigt.
Fehler oder Umstellung?

Gruß HJR


----------



## choppy (3. November 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Gibt es unter uns eigentlich Nutzer von C-map genesis?

Ich hab mir ja vor der Umstellung diverse eigene private Tiefenkarten erstellt die super funktionierten besonders die mit der Bodenhärte :k
Alle neuen Karten die ich mir ab Oktober erstellt habe sind unbrauchbar #q es gibt folgende Probleme:

Unendliche lange Ladezeiten der Karte beim einschalten des Gerätes.... |bigeyes
Anschliessend extrem laaaaange Ladezeiten beim Rein- und rauszoomen in der Karte früher 1-4s heute 10-30s, selbst mit dem kleinem Angelkahn und dem 4PS Quirl der nicht wirklich schnell ist, kommt das ELITE 7 Chirp mit dem laden nicht nach. (Mit den alten Karten selbst bei Höchstgeschwindigkeit mit dem 200PS Motor am anderen Boot keinerlei Probleme).



Gruß Stefan


----------



## H.J.R. (3. November 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Hi
Nur bis September war es möglich wie im PremiumAccount alle Möglichkeiten zu nutzen ab dann wieder nur ohne alle Möglichkeiten.

Gruß HJR


----------



## choppy (3. November 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Das hat sicher nichts mit dem Premiumaccount zu tun... (der ist vorhanden).

 Das Problem besteht ja AUSSCHLIESSLICH bei den aktuellen exportierten Karten die für mich aufgrund der Ladezeiten auf dem Endgerät nicht mehr nutzbar sind siehe meinem Post...

 Derzeit nutze ich Karten die ich vor Wochen/Monaten erstellt habe, denn da klappt das Zoomen, den Cursor bewegen usw. ohne Probleme.

 Stefan


----------



## H.J.R. (3. November 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Ok wusste ja nicht das du PremiumAccount hast. Hat dein Elite aktuelles Betriebssystem? Tatsache ist das die Karten jetzt anderst aussehen in der Map. Ob sich dadurch die Ladezeiten geändert haben?. Frag doch den Support. Die antworten normal sehr zügig. Am besten in Englisch.

Gruß HJR


----------



## choppy (3. November 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Werde ich mal versuchen ich hoffe das klappt jetzt besser als zu Insight-Zeiten da klappte der Support nur über Facebook

 Stefan


----------



## carpking (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Hallo zusammen, klinke mich hier mal in das Thema mit einer kurzen Frage ein.Bisher haben wir Insight Genesis genutzt, unter dem Punkt "Iploads" unsere Daten gesehen und anschließend als Map fürs Echo downgeloaded.
Nun haben wir wieder ein Record hochgeladen. Nach dem Hinweis "Trip Processing" erscheint unter "Uploads" kein weiterer Upload.
Eine Email habe ich bekommen, das der Upload erfolgreich war und die Daten zur Einarbeitung in die Social Map vorliegen.
Allerdings kann ich keine Daten fürs Echo downloaden.
Ist der Zugriff auf eigene Daten (nicht zu verwechseln mit "Privat") nun auch nur im Premium-Modell möglich?
Erfahre ich irgendwann per Mail, ob und wo die Daten eingearbeitet wurden?
Vielleicht hat einer mit dem neuen Prozedere schon ein wenig Erfahrung sammeln können..
Danke und LG


----------



## H.J.R. (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Hi carpking

Nur noch mit Premium möglich.Deine Daten einzeln siehste nicht mehr nur integriert in der Map u an der größeren Acreszahl.

Gruß HJR


----------



## carpking (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Hey HJR.. Erst einmal.danke für die Info.. Weißt du auch,ob man per Email ausschließlich bescheid bekommt.wann und wo man die Karte später findet?puh.. Nur Premium ist hart.. 100€ im Jahr sind ne Menge.. Für etwas,was mal kostenlos war.. Ist Reefmaster aus deiner Sicht eine Alternative?Schon mal danke


----------



## H.J.R. (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Hi
Leider nein,Karte nur von dem Gewässer in dem du gescannt hast.
Reefmaster wäre eine Möglichkeit man muss sich einarbeiten,da in Englisch. Nachteil für mich ist aber die alleinige Abdeckung großer Gewässer was viel Zeit und Benzinverbrauch für eine Person bedeutet außer es sind noch andere Reefmasterfahrer in der gleichen Gegend unterwegs u ihre Daten austauschen. Auch die Genauigkeit wäre besser und auch die Zusatztools die man dazukaufen kann sind sehr gut.

Gruß HJR


----------



## carpking (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Stimmt.. Das sind schon echt viele Vorteile einer social map.. Aber man wird nicht informiert, wenn die Karte eingearbeitet ist? Viele Karten sind ja auch zusammengefasst, so daß man gar nicht mehr weiß, ob und wo die einzelnen zu finden sind...


----------



## H.J.R. (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Na ja weiß ja nicht aus welcher Gegend du kommst und ob du Seen Flüsse oder gar Meer scannst aber normalerweise ist es in spätestens zwei-drei Wochen spätestens drin.


----------



## carpking (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Komme aus nrw und scanne momentan eigentlich nur einen See.. in 3-4 Wochen zu sehen..  mmmh.. okay.. wenigstens mit Benachrichtigung? vielleicht echt ein grund für Premium... dann sind die uploads direkt zu sehen.. hast du Premium?


----------



## H.J.R. (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Bei See kein Problem sieht man an Datum u Flächenzuwachs. Deswegen keine extra Benachrichtigung. Nein. Wenn Premium dann auch Vegetation u Bodenhärte.


----------



## carpking (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Ja.auch seht interessant.. Vor allem die Bodenbeschaffenheit.. Naja.. Vlt echt mal investieren... Nix halbes.. Muss mal schauen.danke erst einmal für die Infos... Würde mich bei weiteren Fragen noch mal melden,wenn ich darf..Lieben Gruss


----------



## H.J.R. (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Ja du darfst#6


----------



## Chris1711 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Moin,

Ich hab meine Logs über einen langen Zeitraum gesammelt. Bis ich meinte das meine Hausgewässer ausreichend abgefahren sind. Dann hatte ich mir für ein Jahr den Premium geholt und hab so alle Karten die ich wollte...


----------



## Finne 23 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Moin Leute,
habe folgendes Problem.
Habe heuet eine Karte bei Social Maps heruntergeladen. Daten extrahiert und dann die SD Karte in mein Echolot gesteckt und dieses eingeschaltet. Normalerweise sollte jetzt ein Fenster aufgehen, wo gefragt wird, ob die Daten auf dem Gerät gespeichert werden sollen, was aber nicht der Fall ist!
Kann mir jmd. helfen? Echolot ist ein Elite 7 Chirp von Lowrance

Vielen Dank und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Finne 23 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*



Finne 23 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> habe folgendes Problem.
> Habe heuet eine Karte bei Social Maps heruntergeladen. Daten extrahiert und dann die SD Karte in mein Echolot gesteckt und dieses eingeschaltet. Normalerweise sollte jetzt ein Fenster aufgehen, wo gefragt wird, ob die Daten auf dem Gerät gespeichert werden sollen, was aber nicht der Fall ist!
> Kann mir jmd. helfen? Echolot ist ein Elite 7 Chirp von Lowrance
> ...




Hallo,

habe es hinbekommen, lag anscheinend an der SD-Karte!


----------



## carpking (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich hab meine Logs über einen langen Zeitraum gesammelt. Bis ich meinte das meine Hausgewässer ausreichend abgefahren sind. Dann hatte ich mir für ein Jahr den Premium geholt und hab so alle Karten die ich wollte...





 So geht es natürlich auch..
 Habe nun aber gesehen, das ich doch sehen kann, wenn die Daten eingearbeitet wurden. Und zwar direkt auf meinem Elite 5TI.Mit nem Hotspot verbunden, im GoFree Shop unter Trips wird mir das Upgeloadete angezeigt und ich kann es downloaden.. Sehr genial...


----------



## LexParker2703 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*

Ich habe mein Sonarlog auf C Map hochgeladen und habe jetzt eine E - Mail bekommen . Muss ich jetzt warten bis die map in der Social Map eingefügt ist ??? Und wie lange dauert das ?? Und wenn ich premium habe kann ich sie dann sofort sehen ???

Wäre cool wenn einer helfen kann.  mfg maik


" Genesis successfully finished processing your 83 kHz sonar log file ("Sonar0003.sl2").

Your trip is currently under review for Social Map inclusion.

For a list of frequently asked questions and other materials please review the Genesis Edge FAQ.
To contact customer service, please e-mail: info.genesis@c-map.com.

DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL. IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS, PLEASE USE THE SUPPORT OPTIONS DETAILED ABOVE. "



Genesis hat die Verarbeitung Ihrer 83-kHz-Sonarprotokolldatei ("Sonar0003.sl2") erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

Ihre Reise wird derzeit auf ihre Einbeziehung in die soziale Karte überprüft.

Eine Liste häufig gestellter Fragen und anderer Materialien finden Sie in der Genesis Edge FAQ.
Um den Kundendienst zu kontaktieren, senden Sie bitte eine E-Mail an: info.genesis@c-map.com.

ANTWORTEN SIE NICHT AUF DIESE E-MAIL. WENN SIE FRAGEN HABEN, VERWENDEN SIE DIE OBEN GENANNTEN SUPPORTOPTIONEN.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. März 2018)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*



Finne 23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe es hinbekommen, lag anscheinend an der SD-Karte!



Moin,

habe anscheinend selbiges Problem. Ich kriege die Karte nicht auf meinem Hook 5 angezeigt. Welche SD Karte hast du denn?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Fares (20. März 2018)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe anscheinend selbiges Problem. Ich kriege die Karte nicht auf meinem Hook 5 angezeigt. Welche SD Karte hast du denn?
> 
> Gruß Marcel




Deine SD-Karte darf nicht zu groß sein.
Maximal 8GB Speicher.

Ernsthaft....


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. März 2018)

*AW: C-Map Genesis*



Fares schrieb:


> Deine SD-Karte darf nicht zu groß sein.
> Maximal 8GB Speicher.
> 
> Ernsthaft....



Okay, meine hat aber 8GB#c

8GB Sdhc und da ist noch diese eingekreiste 2|kopfkrat

Wirklich nur die Karte runterladen und das zip auf die Karte entpacken? Auf welches Format ist deine Karte denn formatiert? FAT32 oder NFTS?


----------

